# Big Boys Frisco move



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.museumoftheamericanrailroad.org/Frisco/TheBigMoveRollingStock.aspx


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

On my next trip to Dallas....Frisco will be a major stop for me.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Where is Frisco in relation to Dallas?


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

East of Dallas a little..Googlemaps.com for excact location...


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Rat's that's still over a thousand miles from where I'm m at here in Phx.


----------

